# MA in rio de Janeiro



## albertDK (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll soon be going to Rio de Janeiro for some weeks and I'm wondering if anybody can recommend some martial arts schools down there?

I have practiced taekwondo for several years but would like to learn some MMA, vale tudo or perhaps some Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. 

(So it is not taekwondo or capoeria I'm looking for, but the NHB-type of martial arts that Brazil is so fameous for!)

Perhaps "Brazilian Top Team" or Royler Gracie?

Have YOU trained at a school in Rio and how as it???

Thanks a lot!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

My BJJ instructore spends 3 weeks a year in Rio and says you can't beat it for practice.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

He just came back from there, in fact, where he took second place in his division.

Today in BJJ I asked him a question about a technique. He said, "You know, I asked Royler that same question last week in Brazil..." Kind of cool.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 31, 2003)

Check out OnTheMat.com  They have several articles about BJJ training in Rio.  Have a great trip!

Here is the link:  http://www.onthemat.com/articles-training.html


----------

